# 10 Ups and Downs of Canada



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello everybody,

I am cosidering moving to Canada. Before (and if) I do that, I would like to learn more about the country from people actually living there.

I would be grateful, if you could give me 10 things you like the most and the least about Canada. To help you out, here're my picks relating to the UK:

Ups:
1. They do speak English here. So do I (am trying, anyway 
2. Relative closeness to my Home (the country, where I was born)
3. Brick houses (as opposed to 'wood and carboard' houses in the USA)
4. Relative closeness to the Old Continent (so much to see, but so little time and money to spare)

Downs:
1. Cost of living to wages ratio very disappointing
2. People (not quite as friendly as Americans)
3. People (constant rush - at work and especially on the roads)
4. People (highets violent crime rating in the EU - youngsters prefer :boxing: rather than going to school or getting a job)
5. People (very poor customer service and professionalism)
6. Weather (nothing like Arizona dry heat)
7. Poor pro-family policy
8. Ridiculous political correctness policy
9. Landscape - boring and dull, unless one take a day-long drive to Scotland, or a bit shorter to Wales
10. Fitness (poor choice of gyms, which are expensive and ill-equipped) 

Cheers!

Kris


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Im gonne pick the easy ones....and the PC ones 

Up:
- Lots of Outdoorsy stuff to do which makes for exciting living (at least in my book)

Down
- Car Insurance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

KrisUK said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am cosidering moving to Canada. Before (and if) I do that, I would like to learn more about the country from people actually living there.
> 
> ...


Given the above, Canada would not be to your liking so find somewhere else, Poland perhaps. I'm sure things are much better there than in the UK and Canada.


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Given the above, Canada would not be to your liking so find somewhere else, Poland perhaps. I'm sure things are much better there than in the UK and Canada.




Wow...... you need to get to bed a little earlier, it might improve your attitude.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Trip said:


> Wow...... you need to get to bed a little earlier, it might improve your attitude.


I am afraid I agree with Auld Yin.
No one forced the poster to move to the UK, if they dont like it no one is forcing them to stay.


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I am afraid I agree with Auld Yin.
> No one forced the poster to move to the UK, if they dont like it no one is forcing them to stay.



Hi Veronica

Well, we are all entitled to our opinion. Wondering if you would you have worded in quite the same way. I thought the reply was very rude and unfriendly. I have reported it for being so. It kind of underlines some of the comments made by the poster don’t you think !!


Regards, Tripp.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Trip said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Well, we are all entitled to our opinion. Wondering if you would you have worded in quite the same way. I thought the reply was very rude and unfriendly. I have reported it for being so. It kind of underlines some of the comments made by the poster don’t you think !!
> 
> ...


I just wonder why people go to other countries thinking they will find a better life than the one they left behind and then do nothing but moan bcause it isnt as wonderful as they expected. 
As I said if they dont like it they can always go home.
We came to Cyprus knowing that there would inevitably be things we dont like about in and we were right, but we accept the things which we dont like and dont spend our time rubbishing the country we chose to live in.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I just wonder why people go to other countries thinking they will find a better life than the one they left behind and then do nothing but moan bcause it isnt as wonderful as they expected.
> As I said if they dont like it they can always go home.
> We came to Cyprus knowing that there would inevitably be things we dont like about in and we were right, but we accept the things which we dont like and dont spend our time rubbishing the country we chose to live in.


+1, i agree.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Trip said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Well, we are all entitled to our opinion. Wondering if you would you have worded in quite the same way. I thought the reply was very rude and unfriendly. I have reported it for being so. It kind of underlines some of the comments made by the poster don’t you think !!
> 
> ...


Which poster are you referring to. me or the original? If you regard my post as rude and unfriendly then so be it, but I would not apologise.
Would you enter and live in someone else's home and then begin to criticise every aspect of their lives, as he did about the UK? Surely the bottom line is, if he doesn't like it there then he should go back to where he came from, as it must be better there or he couldn't find so many faults with the UK.


----------



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Which poster are you referring to. me or the original? If you regard my post as rude and unfriendly then so be it, but I would not apologise.
> Would you enter and live in someone else's home and then begin to criticise every aspect of their lives, as he did about the UK? Surely the bottom line is, if he doesn't like it there then he should go back to where he came from, as it must be better there or he couldn't find so many faults with the UK.


Well, then I apologise for "criticising every aspect of their lives", it was not my intention. I bet criticising would be ok, if I was English, not some bloody foreigner, working for below-minimum wage, taking away English peoples' jobs, oh no, I am sorry... we do not work hard here, we only beg for government hand-outs!

If I do not like it here, it's my personal opinion. You may like it or not. I do not care. If you want to discuss English-Polish tensions, write me a private message. I will be happy to ignore it, because I have no time or will for dogfight. I have a job and pay taxes, so older English folks get their retirement cheque.

My original question was about Canada, thanks to mate who bothered to answer (car insurance, eh? will take that to account!) my question. I hope to hear more opinions, especially negative ones. Yes, that's right: negative ones. Because I have an idea of what I would like about Canada, not so much about the flip side.


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I just wonder why people go to other countries thinking they will find a better life than the one they left behind and then do nothing but moan bcause it isnt as wonderful as they expected.
> As I said if they dont like it they can always go home.
> We came to Cyprus knowing that there would inevitably be things we dont like about in and we were right, but we accept the things which we dont like and dont spend our time rubbishing the country we chose to live in.



Take your point, however what I don’t find acceptable in a public forum is that the tone in a response has to be rude and unfriendly to the point of coming across as nasty.


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Which poster are you referring to. me or the original? If you regard my post as rude and unfriendly then so be it, but I would not apologise.
> Would you enter and live in someone else's home and then begin to criticise every aspect of their lives, as he did about the UK? Surely the bottom line is, if he doesn't like it there then he should go back to where he came from, as it must be better there or he couldn't find so many faults with the UK.


I am referring to your response to the poster KrisUK. I do regard your reply as rude, unfriendly, and the tone of it comes across to the point of sounding nasty. Quote “WTF does this mean” unquote. What is that all about. The tone of your response is not what I would expect from a moderator.
I actually recognise some of the points of criticism the poster KrisUK makes of my country and I live here. You explain your self more adequately in your response to me.


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

KrisUK said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am cosidering moving to Canada. Before (and if) I do that, I would like to learn more about the country from people actually living there.
> 
> ...


You don't say where in Canada you are considering a move to. It is my opinion that you will find BC beautiful, the people friendly, and the way of life very unacceptable. I think you will be used to the winter climate !! Auto insurance very expensive, the upside to that is gas is a lot cheaper than the UK ) You will also find that housing in BC a little expensive. 


Regards Tripp.


----------



## CT9599 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry but I have to agree with Auld Yin as I was offended by KrisUK's post.

He totally generalised and that is not fair!

Ups:
1. They do speak English here. So do I (am trying, anyway) 
2. Relative closeness to my Home (the country, where I was born)
3. Brick houses (as opposed to 'wood and carboard' houses in the USA)
4. Relative closeness to the Old Continent (so much to see, but so little time and money to spare)

Downs:
1. Cost of living to wages ratio very disappointing - This totally depends on where in the country you live. In the south east yes but I can't imagine Canadian cities are cheap either!!!
2. People (not quite as friendly as Americans) You have to be having a laugh! 1. Canadians are not Americans and 2. NO ONE country owns rude or friendly behaviour. I have met rude and friendly Poles but I would not stereotype!
3. People (constant rush - at work and especially on the roads) Ha, I have been to parts of Canada and can see no difference to much of the UK! London and the south east is no different in this respect to major cities in Canada. 
4. People (highets violent crime rating in the EU - youngsters prefer rather than going to school or getting a job) This is soooo harsh and I am really offended! Could it be the area YOU live in as where I live in the east - south east - ish there is close to a zero level but that is because I chose to live in a nicer area.
5. People (very poor customer service and professionalism) Again totally offended! 
6. Weather (nothing like Arizona dry heat) Well I get burnt when I sunbathe - although saying that the humidity is bugging me too at the mo!
7. Poor pro-family policy - That is up to the individual! In many parts of the country this is not an issue - could it be where YOU LIVE maybe?
8. Ridiculous political correctness policy - THIS COMMENT ANNOYS ME THE MOST! WELL YOU WERE ALLOWED IN THE COUNTRY. OUR SCHOOLS BEND OVER BACKWARDS TO HELP POLISH KIDS (AND SO THEY SHOULD!) AND OUR GOVERNMENT AND COUNCILS PUBLISH LOTS OF DOCUMENTS TO HELP YOU UNDERSTAND THINGS WHEN LANGUAGE IS A BARRIER! I think if I went to Poland I would not get this kind of help. Why should we put up with a country of racists?
9. Landscape - boring and dull, unless one take a day-long drive to Scotland, or a bit shorter to Wales - ALL I CAN SAY IS WHATEVER! Have you never been to the Chiltern Downs, the Lake District, Cornwall or Devon, Yorkshire? These have the most beautiful scenery that you could ever want to see - plus there are so many more places - sorry can not think fast enough!! I have been to bits in Poland - only a few mind and I have to admit it was nothing special - nothing like I have seen in the UK.
10. Fitness (poor choice of gyms, which are expensive and ill-equipped) I am fat and I go to the gym and there are no machines in my gym that I think are missing - there are PLENTY of council funded gyms that are cheaper but yes they might have less equipment but that is because councils have other things to spend their money on! Again gyms tend to be cheaper out of the city areas - I am sure Canada will have the sme issues.
Cheers!

Kris


Sorry Kris but you were really rude about a country that has taken you in and stereotyped the people living here. Christ knows I don't think it is an amazing place to live but there are plenty worse. Plus the old adage of the grass is always greener on the other side might be something you should think about!

Finally (sorry for the long post!) the UK accepts people into the country from European if they are in the EU. You don't really need to have skills, money or anything (no I am not saying you are unskilled or anything - and no I don't believe the Poles are stealing English jobs) but I am wanting to move to Canada and with an MA, a Post Grad and now I am a consultant in my occupation - I don't even think they will take me! The don't take people like the UK does!


----------



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

Trip said:


> You don't say where in Canada you are considering a move to. It is my opinion that you will find BC beautiful, the people friendly, and the way of life very unacceptable. I think you will be used to the winter climate !! Auto insurance very expensive, the upside to that is gas is a lot cheaper than the UK ) You will also find that housing in BC a little expensive.
> 
> 
> Regards Tripp.


I am a free man, can settle anywhere in Canada... ok, I do not speak any French, so big chunk of the country won't suit me, when it comes to finding a job I guess...

Winter could be an issue, but am sure that I can get used to it. By now, I find housing in Slough (where I live) VERY expensive (comparing to income of course). Am wondering, how does it look in BC... but no worries, will do my homework and google it over the weekend.

Thanks for the hints, Tripp.


----------



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

CT9599 said:


> Sorry but I have to agree with Auld Yin as I was offended by KrisUK's post.
> 
> I am sorry mate, never meant to offend anybody (namely: English people). These where just examples, sort of directions, if posters could not come up with their own. I never talk bad about UK in front of English people, even if they start the subject. Here, it was an accident.
> 
> ...


I hope it makes you feel a bit better: my education matches yours, all in business/management/marketing. Back home, these papers are worthless, if not backed by decent job experience counted preferably in decades. Your chances go up a bit, if you speak more languages than our beloved Pope, all fluent, if you're a hot blonde DD-sized, under 25 years of age and willing to work for peanuts.

I hoped I could put my potential to use in the UK (years fly by, and suprisingly, I am not getting any younger), my post-grad was accredited by Manch. Met. Uni after all, but guess what? Am 'proud ' clerk/assisstant. On the other side, people from my team (all native English  ) are cool!


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*look for the good and you will find what your looking for?*



KrisUK said:


> Well, then I apologise for "criticising every aspect of their lives", it was not my intention. I bet criticising would be ok, if I was English, not some bloody foreigner, working for below-minimum wage, taking away English peoples' jobs, oh no, I am sorry... we do not work hard here, we only beg for government hand-outs!
> 
> If I do not like it here, it's my personal opinion. You may like it or not. I do not care. If you want to discuss English-Polish tensions, write me a private message. I will be happy to ignore it, because I have no time or will for dogfight. I have a job and pay taxes, so older English folks get their retirement cheque.
> 
> My original question was about Canada, thanks to mate who bothered to answer (car insurance, eh? will take that to account!) my question. I hope to hear more opinions, especially negative ones. Yes, that's right: negative ones. Because I have an idea of what I would like about Canada, not so much about the flip side.


just go on hoilday like we did and make your own mind up


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope it makes you feel a bit better: my education matches yours, all in business/management/marketing. Back home, these papers are worthless, if not backed by decent job experience counted preferably in decades.

Setting aside the other acrimonious comments, I should advise you that with your qualifications/occupation you will find it very difficult to emigrate to Canada in the short term. You would require to have pre-arranged employment with an employer willing to apply to Government of Canada for permission to hire you, it's called a LMO.
Without such your application will/could take 5-7 years before you are given a visa.


----------



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

I will send application this year, and will see in 5-7 years if I am still interested in migrating there. In the meantime, I am planning a trip to Canada for two weeks, in 2010 or 2011.

In 2010 I'll try to set up a business back home. If this does not work out, am going to move somewhere nice within UK, Scotland perhaps. I hear good things about Edinburgh and not so good about Glasgow. For the price of one-bedroom flat in Slough I can get a semi-detached house in Edinburgh, my jobs pays about the same here and there. Living conditions have HUGE impact on how I enjoy my expat's (by choice not must) life.


----------



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

Raymapleleaf said:


> just go on hoilday like we did and make your own mind up


Will do that, will contact my buddy in the States and off we go for a 2-weeks long trip around Canada


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

*Good*



ct9599 said:


> sorry but i have to agree with auld yin as i was offended by krisuk's post.
> 
> He totally generalised and that is not fair!
> 
> ...


i think what you said is so true as i said before canada is very ,very fussy who they let in i think righly so what they have the u.k did have
years ago


----------



## Hessi (Mar 17, 2009)

you guys made my day!
Thx for the show!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

You will find a few people in Canada such as the ones with the bad attitude above , 'Mods Eh ?', but in general the folks are more inclined to being friendly , the poles have been given a somewhat tarnished record due to those 'Bad apple ' types that turn up out of the blue in many countries not of their origin . You need broad shoulders in todays world to contend with the good , the bad and the ugly.

Canada can be rough if you do not face up to your responsibilities , welfare-ites are not on everybodys SMILE list for obvious reasons , car insurance is about to go up even more , so keep your nose clean and drive within the law . The weather , well now that will all depend on where you settle , but the weather in southern Ontario was for the most part bloody chilly , summer only came in dribs and drabs , winter can be a nightmare in some places . 

Those are my only down sides I can think of at the moment , just come and ignore the PC brigade the best you can , and good luck in your venture , not every place is paradise but you can always find those 'Gods' on their high horses , Colin .


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

So Oddball, are you prepared to tell where you are from originally and where you are located now?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Auld Yin said:


> So Oddball, are you prepared to tell where you are from originally and where you are located now?


 Nothing to be ashamed of or hide from in my long life , born and bred in Bristol , emmigrated to Canada in 66 with wife and young family , spent 5plus years in Germany on active service , 6 months active serve Middle-East , currently located in Cambodia and happy to be here . Taught French and Latin in grammar school , learned German "Von de loite", smattering of Thai and Kymer , classified English motor-cycle engineer , one of the top m/c performance men in north america . Other than that I am just an ordinary , mostly polite , run of the mill ****-sapien , other than your claim to fame being born in Scotland , what's new an exciting in your life ? Colin .


----------



## fiona705 (Sep 2, 2009)

Will you lot just bloody chill out!!!! Talk about a major bi*tching session.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Fiona , being of British heritage , you should be more than aware of an old English adage " If an Englishman is not complaining he must be sick" , if no one complains nothing happens to improve things . I considered my complaining customers were mostly an asset to my buisiness , they had their fingers on a different pulse to my own , and many of them brought about changes on how to vary treatment to keep customers of varying temperament more logical in their manner of complaining . Some do go over-board , but in general it can increase involvement in a thread and tend to take away the 'Tunnel' vision of unbelievers , Colin .


----------



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

oddball said:


> Fiona , being of British heritage , you should be more than aware of an old English adage " If an Englishman is not complaining he must be sick"


Hey, that applies to Polish folks too  It is also a self-preserving and survival attitude... if they see you're happy, thay will do what they can to bring you down, where you belong... Not ALL, but many Poles act that way. 



oddball said:


> ... if no one complains nothing happens to improve things . I considered my complaining customers were mostly an asset to my buisiness , they had their fingers on a different pulse to my own , and many of them brought about changes on how to vary treatment to keep customers of varying temperament more logical in their manner of complaining . Some do go over-board , but in general it can increase involvement in a thread and tend to take away the 'Tunnel' vision of unbelievers , Colin .


That is some damn good lesson how to do business. I wish they taught that at school, in business courses, etc. Maybe you shour write a textbook?


----------



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

oddball said:


> the poles have been given a somewhat tarnished record due to those 'Bad apple '


That's because decent people usually stay home. Our immigration is mostly made of uneducated country folks, who never been outside their village.



oddball said:


> Those are my only down sides I can think of at the moment , just come and ignore the PC brigade the best you can , and good luck in your venture , not every place is paradise but you can always find those 'Gods' on their high horses , Colin .


Every place has it's ups and downs. The thing is, which issues concern you and how big impact they have on your life. I found 'my place' in Phoenix, Arizona. I had all what I liked (apart from the ocean), and major flaws (ie crime) did not concern me much. What got me and made me leave was immigration policy. 

I am hoping, that Canada would be a place like the USA (huge open spaces, little population density, mostly friendly people, extraordinary nature, without flaws like crime and drugs at US level), at acceptable cost (weather, lower salary purchase power due to higher taxation (and car insurance).

I am also glad, that Canada (but also NZ and Australia) are having some immigration policy, unlike USA, which:
a) needs only low paid foreign workforce to do the 'dirty job'
b) takes anyone (subjact to greencard lottery winning) to differsify population (do they really believe, that it works for them? Then why whites vs rest of the Americans tensions?)


----------



## derrickdavies (Oct 31, 2008)

*Go home*

I suggest that Krisuk goes back to live in Poland,his attitude is dreadful.He will not survive in any country he tries.I moved to Canada,sure there are things we dislike,but to critisise the UK like he is is beyond belief.
I bet he managed to get into the UK before the points system was introduced.


----------



## nativenewyorker (May 21, 2009)

I'm afraid people like Krisuk coming to the UK, are one of the main reasons the Brits want to leave! The way he speaks about the UK and its people, he should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

derrickdavies said:


> I suggest that Krisuk goes back to live in Poland,his attitude is dreadful.


As soon as I get a reasonably paid job in Poland, my sorry ass is outta here. That means never, I am afraid.



derrickdavies said:


> He will not survive in any country he tries.I moved to Canada,sure there are things we dislike,but to critisise the UK like he is is beyond belief.


Mate, I lived in the USA and my life there was better than good. And this is where you would go, if you could.



derrickdavies said:


> ...but to critisise the UK like he is is beyond belief.
> I bet he managed to get into the UK before the points system was introduced.


I am in the UK for just over two years now. I am EU citizen and the points system does not regard me.

I did not critisize the UK as the whole, but shared my initial experience in Slough area. That was just after my departure from the US. Life here is not a match to that in North America, otherwise why would you be there?

I asked questions about Canada. Did not know, that majority of expats in Canada are Brits. If I knew, I would not say a bad word, believe me.

Many of things I wrote are based not only on my experiece, but on news and magazines, but also on conversations with English people living in England - my colleagues and friends.


----------



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

nativenewyorker said:


> I'm afraid people like Krisuk coming to the UK, are one of the main reasons the Brits want to leave!


Once a great nation, that ruled world and seas, running away from a bunch of foreign uneducated ********? Well, think again. Look for skeletons in your own closet first.


----------



## nativenewyorker (May 21, 2009)

You are nasty! Poland must be very proud of you.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*ups and downs*

:boxing:


KrisUK said:


> Once a great nation, that ruled world and seas, running away from a bunch of foreign uneducated ********? Well, think again. Look for skeletons in your own closet first.


 Well , I was once part of that great nation to which you refer , I first I thought you were genuine with your posts and contributed to the thread , I served 6 years in the British army , mostly on active duty , to help preserve some of its 'Greatness' and integrity , from your latest posts I am afraid I wasted 6 years of my life . From what I read these days of how the nation has sunk to such a low level of its citizens , I am happy I emigrated to Canada almost 50 years ago for the benifit of my childrens future , you cannot just slip in here so easy just to become a pariha on the benifits provided on the back of its hard working citizens . Keep up the good work Canada , keep the loud mouthed dead beats out , for the sake of mine and many other senior citizens grand children .


----------



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

nativenewyorker said:


> You are nasty! Poland must be very proud of you.


I am sure it is.


----------



## KrisUK (Sep 10, 2009)

> I first I thought you were genuine with your posts


I am.



> and contributed to the thread


I appreciate it.



> I served 6 years in the British army , mostly on active duty , to help preserve some of its 'Greatness' and integrity


My respect.



> from your latest posts I am afraid I wasted 6 years of my life


I am lost here... what my latest posts got to do with your service?



> From what I read these days of how the nation has sunk to such a low level of its citizens


This is also my impression, based on real-life observation, backed by what I read. This is not only UK problem, it shows most drastically in the USA, but also in Australia and Canada to lesser extent (so far).



> I am happy I emigrated to Canada almost 50 years ago for the benifit of my childrens future , you cannot just slip in here so easy just to become a pariha on the benifits provided on the back of its hard working citizens . Keep up the good work Canada , keep the loud mouthed dead beats out , for the sake of mine and many other senior citizens grand children .


And this is why I placed my unfortunate post in: Canada Expat Forum for Expats Living in Canada


----------



## Ghayoor (Apr 4, 2012)

Some times where you come, according to you it may not come up to your remark. But one thing is always to be understood by the novices and new comers that they have to adjust themselves because it is maximum that "DO IN ROMAN AS ROMAN DO"
A man is he who face the challenges


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Well you will find Canada much more like the US. Canadians are more or less unarmed Americans on medicare.

Weather is the same as Britain if you go to SW BC, otherwise its a lot colder & wetter than Arizona. South central BC is nice & dry like Arizona, but a lot colder in winter.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

You guys shouldent care what he thinks


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Veronica said:


> I just wonder why people go to other countries thinking they will find a better life than the one they left behind and then do nothing but moan bcause it isnt as wonderful as they expected.
> As I said if they dont like it they can always go home..


I don't care for this attitude one bit ~ Reason.... It seems to me that if you were born in a Country and have the 'accent' it somehow gives you a sense of 'entiltlement' to make negative comments about it.. Could be something relatively trivial.. As a immigrant (outsider) You only have to open your mouth and you are shut down with comments such as that .... 'If you don't like it here perhaps you should go back to your own Country" B.S..
We learned very early on that as far as many' Born Canadians' are concerned we are NOT ALLOWED TO HAVE AN OPINION HERE as we don't speak with the accent despite the fact that we are now Citizens.. And that obviously goes for the Brits as well as Canadians or anyone else for that matter.. When it comes to new immigrants ~ somehow they have to leave their opinions at the door !!

When I said we learned this early on ~ it was for something really trivial... I was at work and one of the other staff asked me.. "why do you cook your own East Indian Food" I responded with .. There are only 3 East Indian restaurants in town and non of them are particularly good" The immediate response was. "If you don't like it, then perhaps you should go back to your own Country"


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

I couldn't add to my post as it had timed out so here are additional comments ..

I haven't read all of the posts here just the initial one and then people jumping his/her throat for some 'valid' and a few IMHO not valid comments.. ~ but then where as I think the British countryside is the best in the world, this guy thinks it's boring and un-interesting..Downs:

1. Cost of living to wages ratio very disappointing Probably right...
2. People (not quite as friendly as Americans) depends where you are and the circumstances, but Americans in America are very friendly.. Out of America.. well I have another opinion ~ more the 'loud American one' but that could be just me 
3. People (constant rush - at work and especially on the roads) agree
4. People (highets violent crime rating in the EU - youngsters prefer rather than going to school or getting a job) in a minority of cases.
5. People (very poor customer service and professionalism) absolutely compared to U.S. and Canada. although not as good as it used be here either.
6. Weather (nothing like Arizona dry heat) Neither is Canada !! Hello !! It snows in most of Canada for 4 months of the year
7. Poor pro-family policy I agree, little kiddie friendly tollerence in many places.. If you want 'pro family' then go to Spain or Italy 
8. Ridiculous political correctness policy Absolutely ~ Same can be said in Canada probably more so!! ooop's better get back to my own Country for having the audacity to say that !! 
9. Landscape - boring and dull, unless one take a day-long drive to Scotland, or a bit shorter to Wales .. Totally disagree with you oin this one!! What do you want herds of wilderbeast sweeping majestically across the plain? The Hanging gardens of Babylon?  
10. Fitness (poor choice of gyms, which are expensive and ill-equipped) Can't comment, perhaps this person has experience in which to make a comparison, but then 'comment 9 ~poster lost cred with me! 

Anyway ~ regardless... Please cut the* 'If you don't like it go back to your own Country" It's imvho B.S.* I'm sure this poster has got a little fiesty and upped the anti here after receiving the initial unwarranted hostility, I know I would !

..
.
.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Back from the dead! It's from 2009!!


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Nothing 'Zombie' about it.. the 'issues' are still alive and relavent to many who are thinking of moving..

What I found particularly interesting is all those wanting to jump down his throat for 'daring' to make negative comments about England being that he's from Poland..

It's pretty much the same in Canada ~ Leave your opinions at the airport with many that see themselves as 'native born' " Our home and native land' it doesn't matter if you have Citizenship or not, or your colour or ethnic background it's all about the accent open you're mouth and 'busted' you're an 'outsider' and always will be.. 

If you're from the UK it's fair game for them to put on STUPID 'Stiff upper English' accents when talking with you ~ Don't thik they do the same if you're Chinese or German though.. Gets tiring after 20 years here !!

On saying this it is a minority of people, but when through the course of each week you get a comment or two it gets pretty irritating..



..


----------

